# Qlab Video Issues



## Herr_Sprecker (Nov 24, 2010)

Greetings all. I'm experiencing an issue with video in Qlab. I'm running a show with 3 computers running Qlab projections, each routed to a different output. The control computers are Mac Minis, all bought within the last 4 months, and each with 4gb of memory.

The system is set to keep the drive spinning, not to put any displays to sleep, and to prioritize video memory over power saving. All my video cues are running mov or jpg files, and all mov files are being preloaded. But, the videos still continue to have intermittent lag and hesitation when starting. There is no breakup on the audio, only video.

Any suggestions as to a setting I missed, or a resolution/compression I can put on all my bounced video that could possibly eliminate this?


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2010)

Whats the processor? We had an issue with Qlab where the videos would have issues when the processor was not powerful enough. They ran fine on the 2.2 GHz Quad Core, but ran poorly on the slower processor.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd also check to see what peripheral programs might be running. Sorry, I haven't worked on Macs in a while to recommend how to check. But the best thing to do when using a computer to run video is to strip it of all other junk that can try to share the RAM. You want to be running only the programs essential to your operation. Speaking of which, I need to go and strip down my laptop again so that it runs better (I stupidly let the kids borrow it).


----------



## shiben (Nov 27, 2010)

Also, how many outputs per computer?


----------

